# ChromaDepth 3D Study: Stuartizm Designs



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

He was probably thrilled to meet _you_. If you do an internet or youtube search for 3d painting, you're the one who comes up.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

You know - he didn't know me from Adam. I also get the sense that he wasn't that plugged into social media but now it seems he's starting to take baby steps into it. My guess his son is pushing him there, lol!


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Yeah, I heard of him years ago but his website was always lacking it seemed. Same for most of the others out there. It's true about the instructional part of it though. There is so little information available for someone who wants to paint 3D that you're the one that always comes up in searches.


----------



## ScaryTinker (Apr 24, 2008)

Here's someone you may be interested in...










I took a Chromadepth class from Dutch Bihary this year. (http://contoursfx.com/contoursfx_3d_murals.html) 

He's a great teacher and a heck of a nice guy. He'll be teaching an extended hands-on seminar at the HauntX show in May 2014.


----------

